# Please dont cut corners on your install !



## woodsmaster (Jan 14, 2015)

Just a friendly reminder to not cut corners when working with gas lines and appliances. Lost a retaliative last week due to a propane explosion / house fire. So please have it inspected by a pro when your done. He was renting the house. Cause is still under investigation.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 14, 2015)

Very sorry to hear about your loss.  For information sake, and if you feel comfortable, please share what went wrong so others may learn.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 14, 2015)

Not sure yet. It's under investigation. He woke up in the morning, turned the T.V. on and the house exploded. Had the tank filled the day before. He survived a couple weeks afterwards but they had him in a coma. They did some skin grafts and was going to amputate at least one hand and he died of a heart attack after surgery last week. Heard of another house that someone run copper line inside instead of switching to black iron. There was a plumbing leak that dripped on the line and they had sulfur water. It corroded a hole in the line. When the house blew up the couple was in bed. there mattress landed in a field near the house with them on it. luckily they were ok.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow. That much gas in the home HAD to be noticeable. Copper tubing is commonly used for LP.
Black Iron is used for NG, at least round these parts.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 14, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> Wow. That much gas in the home HAD to be noticeable. Copper tubing is commonly used for LP.
> Black Iron is used for NG, at least round these parts.


copper tubing is only allowed up to the house, Black iron or stainless is code for in the house.
 Edit : I don't Know if the gas was only in the basement or why he didn't smell it.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah, propane sinks to where folks aren't normally at.  then it waits for an invitation.  Very sad story.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 16, 2015)

When setting propane tanks, we used to find lots of copper inside.  Everything stopped unless the homeowner would let us run black iron.


----------



## Flammam (Jan 20, 2015)

All the propane in my house is on copper. Installed by a licensed plumber and inspected by the fire chief.


----------

